# People who borrow and cant repay



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Theres a program on telly now about people who borrow, cant pay and the debts written off and they are acting all sympathetic towards the borrowers (and I dont mean little people).

Look u fkin retards. I get the same bloody mailers as do we all but I dont go borrowing silly money I cant repay.

What really hacks me off is u can be sure if I decided I couldnt be arsed to pay what I owe, basically my mortgage, they would be on me like a ton of bricks and no fker would be interested in helping me out. Why, because im not a chav spunging fuckwit and actually work for a living.

Wankers pushing interest rates up while we pay for their idiocy!

Banks are to blame as well obviously for lending it but ffs, just say NO and be happy with what u have or work harder!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Leg,
You REALLY ARE PISSED at the football result [smiley=furious3.gif] , aren't you. :roll:


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Leg,
> You REALLY ARE PISSED at the football result [smiley=furious3.gif] , aren't you. :roll:


lmao, u got me


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Agree, itâ€™s all down to the banks and the credit is no problem UK people have. Debit is seen as the normal and is nothing bad.

Think the banks have a lot to answer for. 
However maybe we have a hand in it with our show off to the peerâ€™s mentality.


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

I'm with toshiba on this one... there's definately a need to have the lastest thing in this country...

I've just got back from motoring through France, where, I kid you not, my second hand cooper S was treated like a star attraction, literally stopping people in the street. Whereas over here, I'm probably looked down upon by the hordes of BMW/Audi/Porsche driving zeitgeists.

The most expensive (French registered) car I saw was a 535d BMW, followed by a 225 TTR.

I did see 3 997's, but of course they were all British, and this is in 1330 miles of travelling, the French just don't seem to treat cars as status symbols like we do...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

TTwiggy said:


> the French just don't seem to treat cars as status symbols like we do...


If you've ever been to Paris, you'll know why!!

When we were there the locals were using their bumpers to make their parking spaces bigger! We saw one Megane trying to get in to a space so small that I wouldn't even have attempted it in the TT - needless to say, it got in by pushing the other parked cars out of the way.

I don't know if the French all leave their handbrakes off when they park, but the spaces were definitely bigger when they'd finished.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Funnily enough this is one of the reasons I decided to apply for residence in Canada. Ive fallen into this exact thing myself and cant get off. I could have a less stressful job but that would mean a shitter car and a smaller house, something im not prepared to do. Im so concerned my sons (who are only young now) will do jobs for the financial rewards and not because its a passion for them that Im prepared to move to Canada where the attitude is different and as the cost of living is much lower spo u can pursue what interests you but still live a reasonable life.

Mind u, what do I do to cheer myself up when I realise it takes 3 years to get my Paperwork through? Yup, I go buy a new TT and start modding it, victims of our own price eh!

Still, my gripe above was that if ure gonna get into debt thats your choice, dont moan like you were forced into it. Same goes for 'I was given the wrong ladder at work and fell off so I sued em' mentality. Take some responsibility you twerp!

I mean, I see adverts for Whiskey every day, im not hammered on Scotch every night tho am I!


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Whiskey, Scotch. The word is WHISKY. :wink:


----------



## TTwiggy (Jul 20, 2004)

phodge - now exactly what you mean - saw it myself in Paris years ago...

Leg - agree also, I was at a wedding this weekend (hence the trip through France) where the groom (a good mate of mine) and several of his friends were city boys (brokers and sales types) all earning a small fortune, but two of them really wanted to be journalists when they left school (one even started a uni course) and they were therefore jealous of me!?! a lot of them basically had no career ideas beyond "I want to earn lots of money' so they basically drifted into jobs where the rewards are massive, but more often then not, the satisfaction is low.

hohum (still I wouldn't mind 250k+ a year :wink: )


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

mine! its mine get off.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

mac's TT said:


> Whiskey, Scotch. The word is WHISKY. :wink:


Mixing my irish and Scottish im afraid, sorry

http://www.bushmills.com/Gateway/bushmi ... NT%3dGuest


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

A DEADLY [smiley=hanged.gif] combination :lol:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I wouldn't mind betting that I'm one of the lowest paid on this forum but to be honest, money in itself doesn't really bother me or impress me, it never has done. I'm quite happy with my life and what I have, there has been several times in my life when I could have changed direction and earned a lot more than I do today but I chose to have a quality of life that I enjoyed rather than being a high flying mega executive - not my cup of tea at all.

Don't get me wrong, all credit where credit is due and if people want that kind of life style then fine, I will be envious of the big houses and expensive cars but not jealous, I have everything I need.

People who get themselves into major debt because of greed then that's down to them and shouldn't expect handouts, people who get into the same kind of dept through no fault of their own ie redundency, death of the major bread winner IMO should be helped out. Shit does hit the fan sometimes which can't be helped.

I agree with you though Leg, there are some people on this planet that think that just because their credit limit has been upgraded on their credit card to say Â£20000 then they can go out and blow it then wonder why the baylifs are knocking on their doors - twats :twisted:

Graham


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> Think the banks have a lot to answer for.


Who spent the fuckin' dough. :?

The Bank's provide a service and if the cu nts overstate their income or do not disclose or play down the the extent of their indebtedness then they only have themselves to blame.

I think that you'll find that UK banks are responsible lenders and it is irresponsible borrowers who get themselves in shit.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I donâ€™t agree, why can people max out a credit card and get another one with a 10k limit on within mins? If people are not disclosing the correct income this would be picked up by the banks if they did the correct/accurate checks against the person applying for the card. Itâ€™s easy to qualify someoneâ€™s earnings if you wanted to.

Why is there not a formula that calculates the max level of borrow debt based on a persons ability to pay? Banks have one for mortgages.

Greed is the driver and the buy now worry latter attitude a lot of people seem to have now got means some people have Â£K's in debit - Why do the banks allow the borrowers to have some much cash - easy Greed again they are making 18/19% APR on the outstanding balance and the share holders are wanting big fat dividends.

GREED.

Debt is not big, and its not clever.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

I think lenders are responsible to a degree, they overdo the marketing and thick people may believe all this 'We sorted Mr Bs debt out for him (unsaid bit - by replacing it with a new debt yay!)' but in the end, u borrow it, its ure loan, even a retard knows u have to pay it back.


----------



## GHuTTch (Dec 4, 2003)

Banks do not have access to each others systems to show what size of debts people have with other lenders. All credit reference searches show is little more than recent other applications, notified arrears and judgements. Presumably something to do with Data Protection Act. If they did have access to more info a lot more people would find themselves being refused credit. How many of the people that moan about the banks have been honest in their applications about other debts, income, etc.

As for verifying income, banks could do more, but how many people would be happy to have to send off their P60 or payslips when applying for a credit card? Banks are far from perfect, but they are also a very easy target for thick people to blame for their own irresponsible SPENDING!!!!


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

But at the same time credit is too readly available.


----------



## Leg (Jan 11, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> But at the same time credit is too readly available.


U only have to drive round a rough council estate to see shit houses with gardens like tips but with new cars parked outside and Sky dishes on the house to know that. I just know that inside theres a 42 inch plasma and all the other gubbins to go with it.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

maybe they dont like gardening?


----------



## jonhaff (May 20, 2002)

Leg said:


> Toshiba said:
> 
> 
> > But at the same time credit is too readly available.
> ...


they stole that !


----------



## johnnyboy (Feb 6, 2005)

Maybe a they were left the car and plasma in someone's will


----------



## PR (Mar 28, 2005)

I agree! Ok I've been there, done that and got the t-shirt when it comes to jumping on the bandwagon for spend spend spend (how do you think I have a shiny red TT) but its really not worth it.

i was much happier when I was skint!


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Toshiba said:


> But at the same time credit is too readily available.


Isn't it everything which is too available? The consumer good, the finance to pay for it, the culture which expects it, the Jones' who have it already?

Our self perpetuating capitalist society which gives us all such a good lifestyle of choice is bound to have, as part of the model, an element of over committed individuals who lenders have chosen to take a risk on.

Right? Probably not. Helpful to the economy at large? Debatable. Inevitable? Absolutely!


----------

